# Stinky puppy problems?



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

I give Tessa a bath about once a week, I use a shampoo from Walmart that's supposed to smell like baby powder. However, the scent doesn't seem to last and she goes right back to having an "interesting" odor. So I'm wondering what kind of shampoo's you guys use and was also curious if there was some kind of spray to keep the smell away.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

For in between I use Royal Treatment Bath spritz - makes them smell good again. I use the Spa Lavish shampoo line or Tropi Clean made by the same company. Others will pipe in with other good choices.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Any idea what's causing the odor? You may want to treat the issue and then go from there. Could it be the food, hydration, small infection, need to be wiped after potty or paws? I'm not a fan of perfume smells etc., so I try to stay away from all that stuff. Good luck  .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with Bridget. Do you mean a normal puppy odor? Not sure what you mean by interesting? I didn't use smelly shampoos on a puppy either. I used tropic lean puppy.


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> I agree with Bridget. Do you mean a normal puppy odor? Not sure what you mean by interesting? I didn't use smelly shampoos on a puppy either. I used tropic lean puppy.


I guess its a normal puppy odor, but it seems pretty strong. I'm just looking to see what kind of shampoos and other pet bath products everyone uses in the hopes that I find one that might help with Tessa's strong puppy odor.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm , one of the things that I love about the Maltese is they don't smell. Mine always smell delicious(at least to me) I use Crown Royal Shampoo and conditioner. It has a nice smell but not too strong.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm using this: Champion shampoo for puppies with white coats - Laboratorium DermaPharm , but not because of smell (it leaves Cashmere smelling... neutral, I guess), but because it's gentle and effective.

But I'm kinda surprised that Tessa has such disturbing odor... especially if you're bathing her regularly. I don't know about Shih Tzu, but Maltese don't have the typical 'doggy smell'. Is Tessa's coat more like Shih Tzu or Maltese like?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use a few products...either Pure Paws or "Isle of Dogs".

Gotta say, Isle of Dogs smells wonderful!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kilodzul said:


> I'm using this: Champion shampoo for puppies with white coats - Laboratorium DermaPharm , but not because of smell (it leaves Cashmere smelling... neutral, I guess), but because it's gentle and effective.
> 
> But I'm kinda surprised that Tessa has such disturbing odor... especially if you're bathing her regularly. I don't know about Shih Tzu, but Maltese don't have the typical 'doggy smell'. Is Tessa's coat more like Shih Tzu or Maltese like?


That's what I was wondering. My Yorkies don't smell as nice as the Maltese.


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

kilodzul said:


> I'm using this: Champion shampoo for puppies with white coats - Laboratorium DermaPharm , but not because of smell (it leaves Cashmere smelling... neutral, I guess), but because it's gentle and effective.
> 
> But I'm kinda surprised that Tessa has such disturbing odor... especially if you're bathing her regularly. I don't know about Shih Tzu, but Maltese don't have the typical 'doggy smell'. Is Tessa's coat more like Shih Tzu or Maltese like?


Her coat is more on the maltese side with shih tzu coloring, we'll have to try out some of these shampoos everyone is suggesting. If all else fails it might be something to bring up at the next vet visit, the smell isn't horrendous or blinding it's just something that could really use improvement.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is very cute!
If you havent already, I would take a look in her ears just to be sure they aren't red. Little floppy ears can get infections easily and that could cause a smell. Sometimes just water in there after a bath can cause a problem.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Spa lavish is my favorite. The scent lasts a few days and their fur is so nice after we use it. Earthbath is ok but not as good as spa lavish. My boys don't typically have an unpleasant smell, they get bathed once a week and faces washed as needed.


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll definitely try out the Tropiclean brand, it may be a Christmas present for Tessa (shhh!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been told if a furbaby is bathed to often the natural oils can be removed from either their skin or hair so the glands work hard to replace it which makes them smelly.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

GreenFuzzer said:


> I've been told if a furbaby is bathed to often the natural oils can be removed from either their skin or hair so the glands work hard to replace it which makes them smelly.


Izzy gets a bath twice a week with no smelling. 

Do you blow dry your puppy? If the coat is long and your not blow drying her, that could be causing the stinky smell also, we had that problem with Jojo, it takes his fur a long time to dry.


----------



## Missyboo (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree Maltese are the best smelling dogs ever. I have horrid allergies to dogs. I have not been allergic at all to my little guy. Thank God.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

As a groomer my first thoughts are potty area, ears, and eyes. Assuming her eyes are clear with no "eye boogers" as I call them, then usually the potty are is a cause. Most importantly make sure its not from her ears. 
If you truly do bathe her once a week (sometimes I go two!) then she shouldnt smell at all. Make sure you are trimming her potty area (I use the Gibe Buttercut mini...its basically a glorified beard trimmer I got for free). Trim under her rectum (and personally I go just above also, up the tail just a bit) and down to her "hoo hoo". I shave about a thumb width on either side also, all the way up.
After her bath be sure to dry the crease around her hoo hoo also.

Come to think.of it, i bet its her scent glands. Take her to a groomer and ask them to empty them. It should cost below $10...probably about 6-8. 
That is something i dont recomend doing yourself unless you know what you're doing already.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

For me I'm not a believer of dogs needing frequent baths, I keep Gracie's hair cut short. I keep Gracie's ears plucked, face washed and trimmed, I keep her bottom and hoo-hoo trimmed with a 30 blade. Like Cheri I go up the tail a little. Gracie is an inside dog totally in the winter if we go visiting she is inside a warm carrying bag so her feet don't even touch snowy ground. Gracie doesn't have an odor. If she gets dirt she gets a bath. I know a lot of people won't agree with our style of raising her but it is what we feel is best. Her vet and vet tech think she is very healthy and happy that is what is important.


----------



## BeccaPea (Dec 13, 2013)

I have read that some puppies smell corn chippy, I thinks it is caused by the food they eat. Max has almost no smell, just a pleasant, neutral smell. Not doggy, not puppy, not corn chips! Ask the vet if it could be your food, I have been amazed at max 's lack of odor! It is a plus in a dog! I bathe him weekly, do face washes every other day with contact lens solution and a comb. He stays very clean and stink free!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Your baby is a Maltese/Tzu mix, right? Neither of those breeds should ever have an odor of any kind. As a puppy they will have puppy breath. But that's it. I think you need to be looking at something very much different than simply finding a good fragrance shampoo and conditioner. Maltese, Yorkies and Tzu's really should be bathed between every 1 to 2 weeks. Much easier to keep the coat matt free. If using a quality shampoo and conditioner with a correct PH balance (I like the PH balance of 7 which is the same as water), no worries about drying out the skin or depriving the hair/skin of natural oils. That's an old wives tale that old vets and vets who don't know the difference between quality products and the stuff you buy in the big box stores still subscribe to. They have hair very similar to human hair. We can wash our hair and shower more than once a week without stripping out necessary oils, right? Try and discern where the odor is coming from. Is it the ears? The back end near the tail (anal gland problem)? Mouth? Feet? Try to describe what it smells like? Is it sweet? Is it more of a fishy smell? A corn chip smell? Certain odors can be telling you of a health issue that needs to be addressed. Frito feet for example means your baby is probably getting too much grains and sugars in the diet and they have an improper balance of good to bad flora.


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheri said:


> As a groomer my first thoughts are potty area, ears, and eyes. Assuming her eyes are clear with no "eye boogers" as I call them, then usually the potty are is a cause. Most importantly make sure its not from her ears.
> If you truly do bathe her once a week (sometimes I go two!) then she shouldnt smell at all. Make sure you are trimming her potty area (I use the Gibe Buttercut mini...its basically a glorified beard trimmer I got for free). Trim under her rectum (and personally I go just above also, up the tail just a bit) and down to her "hoo hoo". I shave about a thumb width on either side also, all the way up.
> After her bath be sure to dry the crease around her hoo hoo also.
> 
> ...


I think she might need to go to the groomers, I have a lot of questions on the topic so I'll post a different thread.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

